# Rat rod craftsman!



## redneckray (Jul 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Ray! Okay now that's friggin' awesome right there! Does it sound as gritty as it looks?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Gotta say,....even in black & white,it's cool !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome redneckray! Looks like a lean mean machine..... Is there a couple of more future rat rods in your shop there??


----------



## redneckray (Jul 15, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Welcome redneckray! Looks like a lean mean machine..... Is there a couple of more future rat rods in your shop there??



Yes I have built 4 so far some are a work in progress !! I will have pics of my 2001 craftsman 20 hp twin with a "1967 mtd 990 series fourteen hundred " body dropped on the running rolling chassis!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## redneckray (Jul 15, 2014)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to our forum Ray! Okay now that's friggin' awesome right there! Does it sound as gritty as it looks?



You bet it does ... It has been upgraded to a 16 hp from 11 hp , has a electric clutch on drive belt leading to a hydrogear transaxle getting 4300 rpm to rear axle and took a year of absolutely beating it to break the first one !

































Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## redneckray (Jul 15, 2014)

redneckray said:


> Yes I have built 4 so far some are a work in progress !! I will have pics of my 2001 craftsman 20 hp twin with a "1967 mtd 990 series fourteen hundred " body dropped on the running rolling chassis!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum















this is the original tractor I'll post in a week to show u the body swap rat rod mtd!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

